# PSP Emulation for DS?



## amoschansn (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you emulate psp games on the NDS
I have a R4


----------



## haflore (Aug 4, 2010)

No. As has been said time and again, the DS simply doesn't have the power.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 4, 2010)

No, you can't.  Nor will you ever.


----------



## Blade4474 (Aug 4, 2010)

no way.
you should research b4 you post something so obvious.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

In simple noob terms; No. Consider this, generally you need around 10x the computer power to even attempt soundfully emulating a previous console.  The PSX has around a 33 Mhz processor, whereas, the PSP has a 333 Mhz processor, see the coincidence? (33)(10)=330/333. 

According to the SDK for the SuperCardDSTwo, an EXPENSIVE flash-cart with a dedicated 360 Mhz Processor, PS1 emulation may be possible.  However, that being said, I highly doubt that PSP emulation would be possible as you would need 333(10)=3,330 Mhz processing power. This VERY THOUGHT, though, is in EXTREME INFANCY. 

To answer your R4 Question in entirety.  R4's are the shittiest, cheapest NDS flash cards, though they may work for simple, basic needs, whatever gave you the idea that they might run PSP games? The gaming architectures are completely different, even if an emulator for PS1 games kicks off it will be a long time before it works satisfactorily.


----------



## Coto (Aug 4, 2010)

He`s trolling, look at his posts count.

I mean, really


----------



## Perseid (Aug 4, 2010)

The PSP for DS emulator will be released as soon as they finish that 360 emulator for the Commodore 64.


----------



## redact (Aug 4, 2010)

i have word from normmatt that the akecard 2.i akiao will in fact finally have a working psp emulator

[12:39]  ok i fixed the custom icon stuff i think
[12:39]  so thats all reported bugs fixed i think
[12:39] * j-live sets mode: -b *Guest*!*@*
[12:39]  did you fix the in-game gba emulator?
[12:40]  no but i fix the in-game psp emulator
[12:41]  sweet


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, because I can play Xbox 360 games on my Game Boy Color. /sarcasm

Seriously. No. Why did your first post have to be this stupid?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 4, 2010)

You people are wrong. I in fact have a working PSP emulator for DS!


----------



## Blade4474 (Aug 4, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> You people are wrong. I in fact have a working PSP emulator for DS!



yea man im sure.
and i have a monkey for an uncle


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was being sarcastic...


----------



## BowserMan (Aug 4, 2010)

we could barrly have an n64 emu on the dstwo
what makes you think we could have a psp emulator?


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

BowserMan said:
			
		

> we could barrly have an n64 emu on the dstwo
> what makes you think we could have a psp emulator?


Umm... the DSTWO is actually slightly more powerful than the PSP, it has enough power to decently run an N64 emulator.
As for a PSP emulator, we don't even have a decent one for PC yet. And you need something like 5x the original power of the system to emulate it.


----------



## dan80315 (Aug 4, 2010)

This question is just silly. I mean, really? Did daddy buy you that R4 out of his credit card?


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

dan80315 said:
			
		

> This question is just silly. I mean, really? Did daddy buy you that R4 out of his credit card?


Oh yeah. Too bad he didn't get that AceR4 Ultra SuperTT3DS LL X4 with the Quad Core CPU with 500TB of RAM. Then it should just be barely enough to play PS7 games.


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> dan80315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's advanced enough to have 500TB of RAM, shouldn't it have a little more than 4 cores?

Either way, I know what I want for Christmas


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> If it's advanced enough to have 500TB of RAM, shouldn't it have a little more than 4 cores?


Nah. Each core is 4Phz.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 4, 2010)

FLAME THREAD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 sarcastic comments on stupid posts is what makes the internet tick!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

amoschansn said:
			
		

> Can you emulate psp games on the NDS
> I have a R4


EoF now.
Ooh, this is fine then:


Spoiler


----------



## tuddy666 (Aug 4, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has 4 cores, but each of these 4 cores have 4 more cores inside them, and so on ad-infinatum. Also, it's powered by cold fusion and a perpetual motion machine.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 4, 2010)

3DS


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> dan80315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I think he had a typo. Misspelt 'DS' for '3DS'.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe when somebody has not logged into Gbatemp and goes to the forums it should say,"NO! the R4 cannot play PSP nor N64 or anything else except NDS and GBA" Then less noobies =D


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Maybe when somebody has not logged into Gbatemp and goes to the forums it should say,"NO! the R4 cannot play PSP nor N64 or anything else except NDS and GBA" Then less noobies =D


How can it play gba games?

Also, it can run a bunch of different emulators like the NES or gameboy


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> dan80315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 10, 2010)

the Minute i saw the name of this Thread i facepalm myself then when i saw R4 i facepalm myself x10

I mean Seriously what made you think a DS can Run PSP games?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 10, 2010)

YES YOU CAN RUN PSP GAMES ON THE R4

first of all r4 is amazing
its up to date and awesome best card out there

and psp is nothing comapred to ds so obviously yes


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, for real.

Btw: Can we emulate the PS3 on the Gamegear yet?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Yeah, for real.
> 
> Btw: Can we emulate the PS3 on the Gamegear yet?


Fail. Dead. Fail.


----------

